# Tail Light Blowing Fuse.



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok guys heres the deal... i'll try my best to explain everything. 

I have 96 HB 2WD. I just recently installed a key less entry system which is entirely fused on its own. The only thing I did was splice into the the pink/blue wire at my ignition harness to get my running lights to flash when i click my unlock/lock button on my remote entry key fob. Also... recently my truck was broken into and they stole my aftermarket radio. When the thief ripped out the radio he ripped out the dimmer switch on the dashboard and broke the switch. 

So here is the problem, when i turn the switch for the running lights it blows the little 10amp fuse. I even put a 15 and 20amp fuse in there just to see whats going on and they both blew... so i'm not sure what the problem is...

So to recap, the dimmer switch is disconnected, my key less entry system is completely disconnected so the wiring is stock. the fuse blows the second i hit the running light switch. 

Any Ideas? I know electrical problems can be an absolute bitch... but i'm thinking maybe replace the dimmer switch and see if anything happens! Comments or ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try to remember if you replaced a light bulb in the offending circuit..

it sounds like you have the wrong type bulb in that socket..


----------



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

zanegrey said:


> try to remember if you replaced a light bulb in the offending circuit..
> 
> it sounds like you have the wrong type bulb in that socket..



have not changed bulbs in months.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is power going to ground in that circuit...
so trace the circuit and find the short..


----------

